# Free Design + New Gallery!



## Trip (Oct 20, 2002)

This thread has two purposes:

(1) I am now offering free design services (again) just because I can. There are no strings attached, and I am willing to work the late shift to get a job done.  If you havn't seen what I can do yet then read head onto part 2, if you have seen what I can do then continue to part 2 anyway. 

(2) I just put up a small (temp.) gallery. See it here, at TannerSite.com. After you check it out tell me what you think, I like the simple design, I may do something like it for my final site.

Keep in touch.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2002)

It'd make me feel a lot better if somebody at least posted "Good for you!". I'm really doubting my "abilities" right now.


----------



## gatorparrots (Oct 21, 2002)

_The image "http://www.tannersite.com/gallery/big/1967Big.jpg cannot be displayed, because it contains errors._


----------



## Sogni (Oct 22, 2002)

Trip, don't doubt yourself man!

You are pretty good, and the world needs graphic designers - not to really compete, but each seems to have their own take, and their own look - which is good!

I am pretty impressed by your work, and do understand why you want to do it for free, that's how I started! 

Now, if you wanted to offer free Tech Support for Dialup customers, I could send you a whole bunch of those - cuz my Graphic Design customers are actually pretty happy with my work! heh 

Good luck!


----------



## Trip (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks, both of you, for posting!!!


----------



## Hypernate (Oct 24, 2002)

What app do you use to make that stuff? I am really only used to Photoshop, and for me I only have skills in editing photos, and digital photography, but I have no idea how to use it to actually generate stuff at the quality of yours. It's great.


----------



## Trip (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey, yea: I use Photoshop.  Thanks for the comment Hypernate!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 24, 2002)

Maybe you should show  a little more website design, since you are trying to sell your web design skills eh? really the only website I saw in the gallery was an Aqua copy.


----------



## Trip (Oct 24, 2002)

Nummi_G4: I'm not trying to sell my webdesign skills. I'm a "graphic designer".


----------



## Jason (Oct 24, 2002)

yeah trip is in the same boat as me... design (print) first, web second


----------



## Trip (Oct 24, 2002)

And this boat isn't going to sink!
Unless you fill it with water of course.


----------



## Jason (Oct 25, 2002)

water comes in the form of bills, watch out!!


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2002)

I'll start worrying about bills in...say...4 years.


----------



## amo (Oct 25, 2002)

Dude, where'd you get that exclamation mark in the red star thing?  I think I've seen that somewhere before...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 25, 2002)

hmmmm... newstoday.com ??


----------



## amo (Oct 25, 2002)

actually i was thinking more like www.panic.com


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 25, 2002)

wow... very similar. 

hmhmmmm... never seen that. an SGI monitor with OS X running. (quicktime VR movie)


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2002)

Wow amo...actually I made it. It's a shape and text from a program called Photoshop. Heh, even your mom could make it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 25, 2002)

doubtful that my Mom could make it. She would not even know where to start.


----------



## amo (Oct 26, 2002)

no need to get upset, i was just wondering my friend.  you have to admit though, it's awfully similar.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 26, 2002)

I am not getting upset    It is similar, but not some kind of revolutionary logo.


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2002)

I'm not upset either (  ) but I had a really bad past experiance with creating my own work and then people actually kicking my arse because they thought I stole it.

Anywho...


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2002)

arse kicking is never a good thing!

anyways its almost impossible to be TOTALLY original so that happens


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2002)

It's ok...I was reading a interesting article over at DIK which mentioned websites that look exactly the same, and legally...there's nothing wrong with that! Of course clients may have a problem but actual website layouts+small images within cannot be copyrighted.


----------



## onegoodpenguin (Oct 31, 2002)

Being able to steal design (and that's what I call it) doesn't make it right, I guess is my approach.  I've always understood there to be an unspoken (though occasionally spoken ) law between web and graphic designers that you don't blatantly rip off other artists and creative professionals.  I've made original designs in the past and later found them to resemble other sites, and I've reluctantly modified my design.  It didn't matter that I had come up with the idea myself, because the other one existed first.  Maybe other people don't care about stuff like that, but I think it's important to not take unique 'layouts and small images' and use them in my design.  Lately I've been keeping designs really simple, so I guess you couldn't claim that my current website resembles anything but boringness, haha.  I've just found that few people are actually capable of good unique web design, and everyone else just follows their examples, making them trends.  I'm not sure which category I fall into yet.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *It's ok...I was reading a interesting article over at DIK which mentioned websites that look exactly the same, and legally...there's nothing wrong with that! Of course clients may have a problem but actual website layouts+small images within cannot be copyrighted.  *



I read that about a month ago. I think he is saying that using a popular style is OK. not ripping off a design.


----------



## onegoodpenguin (Oct 31, 2002)

I agree.  There is a difference.


----------



## Trip (Oct 31, 2002)

I guess that's what identifies good designers from bad designers. Is their uniqueness (sp?) and their ability to create from their mind and not from their memory.

Maybe someday I'll be one of the good.


----------

